

Searching a 128B–node graph with BFS on a laptop - mrry
https://github.com/frankmcsherry/blog/blob/master/posts/2015-08-20.md

======
nine_k
Done using sorting and stream processing, without loading all the 128B nodes
simultaneously, of course.

The beginning of the story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10085121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10085121)

